
After marijuana, are magic mushrooms next to be decriminalised in California? - zimbu668
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/nov/25/magic-mushrooms-decriminalization-california
======
higginsc
If it follows the trajectory of marijuana, it starts with clinical use and
destigmatization. People who wouldn't normally support legalization or even
decriminalization can and will be convinced by anecdotes and articles about
safe, controlled, and therapeutic use. It happened with MJ, it can happen
again.

That being said, safe, controlled use is especially important for powerfully
psychoactive substances. Make no mistake--psilocybin is much more powerful
than THC. While I support use of psilocybin and the aim of the petition and
its authors, I recognize the essential role that medical marijuana played in
winning hearts and minds of John Q. Public.

If you feel the same way, check out the work done by the Heffter Research
Institute ([http://heffter.org/](http://heffter.org/)) They've funded many
studies on the effectiveness of psilocybin (disclosure: I know the founder).

~~~
tvmalsv
That, and getting casual, social use of mushrooms to appear in prominent TV
shows and movies. Not the party scenes from a frat movie, but 30-, 40-, and
even 50-somethings consuming them in a social setting in which the supporting
actors don't even raise an eyebrow or cast it in a positive light.

Make it seem to the public that it's a normal thing, everyone is doing it.
Once a large enough portion of the voting population see it as no big deal,
they're more likely to say "why not?" at the polls, even if they don't have
any interest in partaking.

It takes several years, but it has proven effective.

------
pkaye
I think it is too early to push this. Wait for marijuana to be fully
integrated throughout the state before pushing something like this.

~~~
rajangdavis
I am open to being wrong, but I agree. I think that this is might be a good
thing as far as lessening the stigma surrounding magic mushrooms, but I feel
as though there needs to be a better reason than "I’m at a loss at what to do
politically, but the only thing I feel like we could do is get psilocybin into
more people’s hands.”

------
Sundiata
In my opinion, for certain psychological issues mushrooms are much more
beneficial than medical marijuana. However like the article states, mushrooms
need to be treated with the respect they deserve and must be taken carefully
and in a safe and comforting environment. I don't see this taking off yet
though. The potential a mushroom trip going in the wrong direction is much
more likely than THC and can be and extremely terrifying experience. I speak
from experience, but if respected properly and approached in a good manner, I
think they can be extremely beneficial.

------
coolspot
Reminds me of medical heroin ads on GTA V radio.

------
ssijak
It should have been first but hey, nice to see any progress on this.

------
ycaccount
Subproject 58. Groovy.

